

Ask HN: Review my proof of concept for a translation website - chinmi

I'm a graduate (business) student working on my master thesis. I find it really fascinating how the web is changing so many aspects of our life.
That's why I decided to write my thesis about the economics behind this evolution, but that's not the point of this post.<p>As a case study for my thesis, I wrote a website (more difficult than I imagined!) that serves as a proof of concept for an idea of mine. The website's url is:<p>http://www.translapolis.org<p>It's a community website for translations and grammatical corrections, primarily intended for language students to use, but it's really open to everyone.<p>Now, what I need is (100+) people who take the online tour offered on the website, and who fill in the survey which is located at the end of the tour. From start to end will take about 15 minutes.<p>Your combined input will allow me to make an estimation of the viability of the idea and about some more general hypotheses that I make in my paper.<p>If you leave your email address and mention 'hackernews' at the end of the survey, then you can also win a $20 Amazon gift card.<p>Thank you so much!
======
chinmi
url of website: <http://www.translapolis.org>

direct link to the tour: <http://www.translapolis.org/tour>

